# mec 650 Shotgun Shell Press



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a mec 650 Progressive Shotgun Shell Loader that I would like to sell. I do not load anymore.

Included are: 
650 Progressive Loader
12 ga. & 20 ga. powder & shot dies
Shell Casing Conditioner press
6 cans of powder
lots of 12 & 20 ga. wads
big box of primers 
Primer trays.
Other accessories.

Make me a GOOD offer and it's yours.


----------



## coolair (Jul 21, 2010)

still avaliable?
how much?


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I guessed that everything is about $550-$600 new. New, the 650 is $290 by itself. I could not find a price on the case resizer (next to loared). Plus all the powder, wads and a big box of primers. I'll take $300 for it all.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

It's still available. make me an offer.


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

I'll take $250. There's lots of stuff there.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Is it still available?
How much?
And do you have a contact number?


----------



## lesmcdonald (Feb 14, 2006)

It's still available.........I'll take $250. I had it at $300.
713-977-4729


----------

